# Google Base to list products?



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

I saw Google Base – formerly Froogle (?) – mentioned here the other day and I tried to dig up more posts on it, but the ones I found are pretty old. Is anybody here using it and if so how is it working out for you?

I'm using ZenCart and there is a module available that allows me to set up a data feed to Google Base. I installed it but it's not working properly, so if Google Base is not worth my time I'm not even going to try to fix it.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I use it (froogle) to list products. 

It's free, and it gets your products showing up in targeted google searches, so it was definitely worth my time 

I've also received sales from the froogle/google base searches, so it's definitely had a great return on what I've paid.


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks for that feedback, Rodney!

There was an older thread that got brought the subject of Froogle back up, and after looking for it, found out Google nixed it for Google Product Search. I was on the fence, last night, whether or not to try it out ... thanks again!


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks, Rodney!!!


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Rodney (or anybody!):

I've got another question about Google Base – specifically using a data feed. If I log into my Google account and the date listed under 'last upload date' hasn't changed since I first did the manual upload, is it safe to assume it's not getting automatically FTP'd to Google every day like it's supposed to? I can tell that it's being updated in my store directory, but it's just not updating in Google.

I'm still having problems with this and I'm trying to isolate whether the problem is my Google Base module configuration or if it's a problem with my web host (who is taking forever and a day to respond to my inquiries).


----------



## Timewarp (Nov 15, 2007)

Does your account status say Customer Inactive or Active?

If it is Active then things are working.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. It says active – but the date it says that the product expires is not changing. I don't know if I should be concerned about that or not.


----------



## marlo45 (Oct 4, 2007)

Google Base is the same thing as Google Shopping, right? Man i must say that when it comes to a t-shirt search, that place is bombarded with CafePress stuff. Are the shop owners doing this? Or is it CafePress that's doing this heavy marketing? 

I already feel defeated. Cafe Press, we're not worthy.


----------



## Timewarp (Nov 15, 2007)

Cafepress feeds some of its designs to G Base, maybe a few hundred thousand of their millions. Individual CP shopkeepers (such as myself) also submit our own feeds using simple tools. Given the nature of POD it's easy to wind up with many thousands of products listed.
It may look competitive but it's really just a small set of who you compete with on the rest of the internet so it works well for niche searches.

Queerrep, a simple measure is if you show up in searches, be concerned if you don't!


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Timewarp said:


> Queerrep, a simple measure is if you show up in searches, be concerned if you don't!


Fair enough.  I believe that I do show up. I was just hoping to automate the update process but I'll live with it.


----------

